
Show HN: McDonalds' outlets in the US represented by Burger emojis - ronaldl93
https://www.ronaldlangeveld.com/1ef02d8d-1889-5a4b-b42e-e9c85a701d94
======
JoeAltmaier
I'd rather see it on a map of the USA?

------
makach
I do enjoy eating a McDonalds -occasionally-

No other place have I seen such great diversity in employment, I met a lot of
great people who have a background from McDonald's in their youths.

That said, I always wondered how I would appriciate working there with t-shirt
with "I'm loving it" written all over.

~~~
duxup
Growing up I worked at a local pizza chain.

Decades later vividly remember the smell and how the ugly white and green polo
felt on me. I was not a fan of the uniform.

------
ronaldl93
New link: [https://www.ronaldlangeveld.com/mcdonalds/united-
states/](https://www.ronaldlangeveld.com/mcdonalds/united-states/)

------
GrumpyNl
Isnt the number 14,146 enough, why print 14.146 hamburger icons?

~~~
hazz99
Its a lot more informative to scroll and comprehend the size of the number

~~~
egoisticalgoat
That's why i love putting sizes into Wolfram Alpha, it gives you various
alternative measurements like "football fields" so it's often easier to
comprehend

~~~
whatshisface
If each McDonalds were the size of a football field, then every McDonalds laid
end to end would span the length of 14,146 football fields.

~~~
dsfyu404ed
If you lined all the drive-throughs end to end would it get to the moon and
back?

Edit: not even close. You'd need a little under 2mi of drive through per
location to get to the moon

------
petercooper
"In United States you can buy 8 Big Mac's with $50"

Followed by ten burger emojis..

~~~
jobigoud
Based on other countries it looks like they are truncating the unit price
before dividing $50 by it.

~~~
ronaldl93
Apologies, the burger calculation was rounding off to the wrong integer -
Javascript . Fixed it! :D

------
micah94
Yeah I'm gonna be that guy and say all I see are a bunch of little empty
boxes.

~~~
ronaldl93
wow... What device / OS are you using? The site uses regular Emoji's as
opposed to images to ensure your cpu doesn't slow down.

------
ronaldl93
fixed it - it should redirect to correct url! :D

------
hilyen
404

~~~
ronaldl93
Just fixed the slug [https://www.ronaldlangeveld.com/mcdonalds/united-
states/](https://www.ronaldlangeveld.com/mcdonalds/united-states/)

